# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Scan results από Π.Ηράκλειο

## devout

Επισυνάπτω ένα scan από την ταράτσα μου η οποία βρίσκεται στη θέση 3112 στην nodedb. Ευχαριστώ τον infl00p για τον εξοπλισμό(Cisco LMC 352 νομίζω, και Stella Doradus 19db), και έναν γείτονα που βοήθησε! 

Παρατηρώ ότι βλέπω κάποια AP τα οποία όμως βρίσκονται πολύ μακρία. Επίσης να πώ στον Billgout ότι κάποια στιγμή συνδέθηκα πάνω του (!) και πήρα ip, αλλά το σήμα ήταν πολύ χαμηλό και το έχανα.


http://briefcase.pathfinder.gr/downl.../scan_3112.PNG

----------


## devout

Λοιπόν, ξαναφέρνω το topic για να ενημερώσω ότι έχω αγοράσει εκτός από το κλασικό linksys wrt54g, μια Ferimex 24, και τον ιστό ο οποίος είναι αρκετά μεγάλος, και δεν γίνεται να στηθεί απο 1-2 άτομα! Τι λέτε, να κεράσω φαγητό, καφέ ή ότι γουστάρει ο καθένας και να έρθετε για ένα χέρι βοήθειας? Εξάλλου αξίζει, πιστέυω οτι θα γίνω μεσολαβητής των Β.Δ. περιοχών με το υπόλοιπο awmn... Ακούω προτάσεις!

----------

